# Wessex show



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Anyone at the Wessex show tomorrow? It's practically on my doorstep and even though I'm not showing I'm thinking of going along. Will any of you be there?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

We did this show last year , and a great show it was too but sadly we couldnt do it this year, it would have been nice to have met you there Lynn, I hope you enjoy your day if you do pop along there , best wishes.....Chris.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I went along for a couple of hours  Chatted with Rosie's breeder who introduced me to someone else with a stud boy not far from me, so a very good day  Saw some lovely MCs there but I think Ozzy would still have outshone them :yesnod:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Darn it - we went - Coda had a great day - and yes, Ozzy would have blown the others away!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ah, I wish I'd seen this! I was there with Millie.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aww - I missed everyone  I know I should have looked through the programme for names I knew : Sorry to have missed you folks


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

A huge thank you to Lynn and Spid for their lovely comments about Ozzy, it makes us so proud to own him when we read comments like that.thank you again.........Chris.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Are you going to any more in the future, Lynn?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I hope so  I like going even if I don't show any of mine.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Please come and find me then if you're ever at one I'm showing at. I love putting people to the names we see on the forum.


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Watch out though Lynn she changes your name if you're unlucky enough, I went from Steve to Stalker just because I followed her around with my camera


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You love it really, Steve.


----------

